# Where to Start With Francis Schaeffer?



## Fly Caster (May 13, 2011)

I've never read any of his writings and am wondering where to start. We've added his _Complete Works_ to our church library. I'm not interested in reading them all right now, but would like to read one or two works as an introduction.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2011)

The God Who Is There and How Should We Then Live? is where I would begin.


----------



## Philip (May 13, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The God Who Is There and How Should We Then Live? is where I would begin.


 
I would second these with the following caveat: Schaeffer is somewhat unfair to certain individuals (Thomas Aquinas and Kierkegaard) and simply inaccurate about about others (his analysis of Karl Barth is really an analysis of Paul Tillich). I have profited much from Schaeffer's work, but be careful to hold some of his analysis lightly.


----------



## torstar (May 13, 2011)

Why, the blue one, of course.


----------



## T.A.G. (May 13, 2011)

My fav is the God who is there and is not silent


----------



## Michael (May 13, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The God Who Is There and How Should We Then Live? is where I would begin.



 

PS you can find great audio on Schaeffer as well.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 13, 2011)

You can buy his trilogy from ChristianBook which contains The God Who is There, Escape From Reason, and He is There and is Not Silent.


----------



## Fly Caster (May 13, 2011)

Michael said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > The God Who Is There and How Should We Then Live? is where I would begin.
> ...



Is it online? Free?


----------



## Michael (May 13, 2011)

Fly Caster said:


> Is it online? Free?



Sure thing: Complete list of Dr Schaeffer's lectures & discussions to download

YouTube as well: YouTube - francis schaeffer


----------



## eqdj (May 14, 2011)

The PCA's Covenant Seminary offers two courses through their free "Worldwide Classroom" avialable through iTunesU
Francis A. Schaeffer: The Early Years: Worldwide Classroom
Francis A. Schaeffer: The Later Years: Worldwide Classroom


----------



## Fly Caster (May 14, 2011)

Michael said:


> Fly Caster said:
> 
> 
> > Is it online? Free?
> ...


 
Wow, Michael!

Thanks.

Thank you, Enrique, as well.


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seajayrice (May 14, 2011)

How Should We Then Live - not that familiar with his other works, this one is an eye-opener.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 15, 2011)

I always encourage people to start with The God Who is There.


----------

